# Blog Software



## Marko Tsourkan (May 22, 2011)

What is a good blog software?


----------



## tgraypots (May 22, 2011)

Marko, check out posterous.com.


----------



## MadMel (May 22, 2011)

Or maybe you can try blogspot: https://www.google.com/accounts/ServiceLogin?service=blogger&continue=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.blogger.com%2Floginz%3Fd%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.blogger.com%252Fhome%26a%3DADD_SERVICE_FLAG&passive=true&alinsu=0&aplinsu=0&alwf=true&ltmpl=start&skipvpage=true&rm=false&showra=1&fpui=2&naui=8#s01


----------



## rockbox (May 22, 2011)

If you want flexibility and the ability to host your own, wordpress. If you want zero touch. Blogspot.


----------



## JBroida (May 22, 2011)

i actually use blogger (google product) and host it on my site... its an option and one that offers ease of use and data security. That being said, if you're capable, wordpress may be the best out there.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (May 22, 2011)

Thanks, guys. I will check out all of them. 

M


----------



## moggi1964 (May 23, 2011)

I just started using Wordpress and it is very easy to use and simple to modify the look.


----------



## Potato42 (May 25, 2011)

My dad has been using wordpress for years and Adam (watercrawl) just started with wordpress and seems pleased with it's ease of use so far.


----------



## mr drinky (May 25, 2011)

+1 on Wordpress, and some hosting services such as bluehost have very easy wordpress set up. The plug-ins give great functionality. I'd also consider paying a small fee for a better theme. For a one-time fee of $30ish you can get some pretty slick themes that are a lot more professional than the freebies. I used Theme Forest, but there are other sites too. They also have live preview so you can see the theme in action.

http://themeforest.net/category/wordpress/blog-magazine

k.


----------



## watercrawl (May 25, 2011)

What's the advantage of the paid themes exactly? Do they do more, provide more layout options, etc.? Or is it just a different look? I'm website stupid, so more options might not be a good thing.


----------



## mr drinky (May 25, 2011)

I have found them to have a better more professional look, to be better documented, can often be customized more (and more easily), and they often have better functionality. They are also updated more often. Some of the free ones can be 'stale', which means you might be missing features that are pretty much standard or have other problems. If you put a lot of time and effort into making your site just as you want it, but then the developer who did it for free no longer cares/has time/updates it, then you might increasingly have problems with your theme. Don't get me wrong, you can search the free ones and find good ones too, but when I used to do that it would take me forever and some trial and error to find the one that best served my needs. Wordpress does have a search filter that helps for that though. But for me, the time saved and having a much more professional look is alone worth $30. 

One other thing to note is that there is wordpress.com and wordpress.org. Com is similar to Blogger. It is less customizable and has a lot fewer features. You have much more control and choices with org and can add plugins to fit your needs and can add commercial elements to your site. 

k.


----------



## CookGuy (May 28, 2011)

I use wordpress and host with hostgator.


----------

